# VW ID Buzz Assembly Plant Walkthru



## Ken S (8 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing the video. It looks like disc on the front and drum on the rear. (time index 23:24) It reminds me of the 1970's. I suppose it's not so bad. Most rear disc brake systems include a small drum for the handbrake anyway. It could be fancier - There's always the Taycan.


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

I recall reading this last year, re: drum brakes: How the rising popularity of EVs could lead to a resurgence of drum brakes


----------

